# Massey Ferguson 1010



## cutigerchad (5 mo ago)

I just bought a Massey Ferguson 1010. It's really hard to start and once it's running, it has a skip at high RPM's. I took it in to the only shop which is a John Deere shop and they said it was a fuel issue. Either injectors or injection pump. How do I diagnose it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Pull the injectors and have them tested at a reputable diesel shop. They will likely require service/rebuilding. See how it runs with fresh injectors.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It could be something simple as a timing issue..


----------

